
Billionaire hedge fund manager Klarman issues dire warning on global economy - everybodyknows
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/22/billionaire-hedge-fund-manager-klarman-issues-dire-warning-on-economy.html
======
everybodyknows
Klarman's thoughts in more depth, from a month ago:

[https://www.alumni.hbs.edu/stories/Pages/story-
bulletin.aspx...](https://www.alumni.hbs.edu/stories/Pages/story-
bulletin.aspx?num=6818)

~~~
mattmg83
From the text itself, in the words of Lou Gerstner. "You always get more of
what you measure" could be the root of a solution.

I think that's the idea behind the Gross National Happiness. You find a metric
that mostly fits in with the capitalist model but has fewer negative
externalities.

Great read in any case.

